# My first ports



## jnr (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi all, I made my first two ports and would like to solicit community feedback lest I clog the PR system with new-porter mistakes.

abgx360 is a small application that verifies and repairs, if necessary, backup disc images for Microsoft's Xbox 360 games console. It helps you protect your investment in game discs from children or your own clumsiness.

The two ports are abgx360 and abgx360gui. The latter depends on the former. I've categorized them as sysutils, because the other disc image manipulation applications seem to live there.

The ports work on my 8.0 amd64 machine, and `# portlint -A` only complains about the single MASTER_SITE. I read Dos and Don'ts, specifically Section 12.21 and made a note of the legal issues as I understand them.


----------



## darcsis (Nov 22, 2009)

just send-pr these ports and you will get quicker response there.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 22, 2009)

If you're not familiar with send-pr app, I recommend using sysutils/gtk-send-pr


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 22, 2009)

There's also Submit a FreeBSD problem report.


----------



## jnr (Nov 22, 2009)

I understand send-pr, but I was more looking for a second opinion before submission, since it was my first time porting.


----------



## tkjacobsen (Nov 22, 2009)

You can install porttools (/u/p/ports-mgmt/porttools) and run "port test" to test your port. This is what I do. Also I build it in a tinderbox (/u/p/ports-mgmt/tinderbox) to see that deps and pkg-plist are good.

After installing tinderbox you can find a good README somwhere in /usr/local/tinderbox (if I remember correct)


----------



## jnr (Nov 22, 2009)

Is there a way to transparently uuencode or b64encode binary data with `# shar` such that it will be unpacked when the shar output script is executed? One of my ports contains a PNG image in PATCHDIR for the fd.o menu icon, since the original application does not ship with one, and shar mangles the file.


----------

